

World's first 256GB USB Flash Drive - dhbradshaw
http://www.physorg.com/news167461888.html

======
wmeredith
I'm finding conflicting reports on price various places online. ($800/$900)
But at only 200mb/s transfer speed this isn't useful to me, especially not at
that cost. It's certainly no plug-in SSD, which is what I was hoping for when
I read the headline.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Note a slight error the transfer rate is 20mb/s not 200mb/s.

~~~
weaksauce
It's actually 20MB/s not mb/s

------
katamole
There's no way I'd keep that much data on something that easy to lose / have
stolen.

~~~
whughes
A few HD movies would fit well on it. It doesn't have to be important data,
just _big_ data. To the people of 10 years ago, a 16GB flash drive would seem
similarly ridiculous, but we've found uses for them.

------
ice_man
A year's worth of xvid movies on something the size of a keychain.

------
ygd_coder
This flash drive is all about the bragging rights. Until they come out with a
512 GB one.

